# here is some of the silky oak from memebers here in a tube call



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 14, 2016)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9134_zpsgwp1evqz.jpg
this is one of the pieces from NYwoodturner I stabilized them with a dark green and black combo....they came out perfect and the call ain't too bad either!!! LOL It is headed to a new home in WV......

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 14, 2016)

What the boss said.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow - Those came out great Pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 14, 2016)

yeah it didn't ake much either I think letting it sit in the dyed stabilizer helped after I took the vacuum off...


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2016)

They look great Pappy, I have always thought that stuff would be good to dye/stabilize, just never had a chamber. Keep posting, maybe folks will develope a taste for silky oak


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 16, 2016)

Very cool


----------

